# Hello meet my kitty..... Meet "Miss Kitty".....



## wildernessguy (Jan 24, 2012)

Good morning everyone, I am new to the group. Two weeks ago, I rescued a kitten from a cold Manitoba winter. As I was arriving to work for the night shift, standing outside speaking with co-workers I heard a loud "meowing" in the distance. As I scanned the streets to see where it was coming from, out from under my car popped a tiny little kitty. The amazing thing is as I was standing around talking to other people, this kitten litterally came running down the back lane tio the sound of my voice. As she got close, she cried and cried, and as I picked her up I realized she was really a gorgeous little kitten. Being that I lost my previous cat 8 months prior, I had already been pondering another for some time. Now the bizzare part....... During my time of considering a new cat, I had looked at the Bengals and specifically the snow Bengals, and here right in front of me is a kitten that resembled one, I could hardly believe it! She had me at "MEOW".....

So skip forward, she has been putting on weight quickly on a fresh fish based diet. Her personality may be her strongest attribute. She rarely leaves my side, is a huge snuggler, playful, bright and an absolute pleasure to be around. I have now decided she will stay, and no longer have plans to find a home for her, as she now has a permanent home.

One thing I would love to know, is her exact color. I am far from a cat expert. To me she resembles a seal point but I am really not sure. Thanks!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

you have what might be called a lynx point with white by some,, a cat of mixed parentage(as are most) owning one of these blue eyed monsters presently(and two others in the past) get ready for some fun..they have very strong personalities, my first one didn't accept the fact he was cat,, the second hated me from the day we rescued her(for 15 years) the third is and present is a total loveable goofball.. you think you recued her:: she had you pegged!!!


----------



## wildernessguy (Jan 24, 2012)

tghsmith said:


> you have what might be called a lynx point with white by some,, a cat of mixed parentage(as are most) owning one of these blue eyed monsters presently(and two others in the past) get ready for some fun..they have very strong personalities, my first one didn't accept the fact he was cat,, the second hated me from the day we rescued her(for 15 years) the third is and present is a total loveable goofball.. you think you recued her:: she had you pegged!!!


lol! At this point, she seems to be more like the loveable goof ball type. Very bold, and fearless, and playful. I imagine her colors will change some as she gets older, should be interesting to see her at a year old. There is a Siamese I have seen in the exact same area as where I found Miss Kitty, possible it is one of the parents.....


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Lucky you to have such a pretty girl! 
She is seal lynx point mitted.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

shes very cute, but does have that lynx meezer cattitude about her.. seeing she was feral get her tested and vet checked if you haven't already.. picks of my gone tinker cat(the one who hated me) and of the current monster..


----------



## wildernessguy (Jan 24, 2012)

yingying said:


> Lucky you to have such a pretty girl!
> She is seal lynx point mitted.


Thanks! She is sure milking life over here that's for sure.....


----------



## wildernessguy (Jan 24, 2012)

tghsmith said:


> shes very cute, but does have that lynx meezer cattitude about her.. seeing she was feral get her tested and vet checked if you haven't already.. picks of my gone tinker cat(the one who hated me) and of the current monster..


What strikes me is how well adjusted she is for a feral. Not at all what I would have expected. Super calm and relaxed, and very affectionate. Given that neighborhood has more feral cats than I have ever seen, I was not expecting her good nature. I will get her to the vet next week for a complete kitty package including all the tests. Thanks


----------



## wildernessguy (Jan 24, 2012)

tghsmith said:


> shes very cute, but does have that lynx meezer cattitude about her.. seeing she was feral get her tested and vet checked if you haven't already.. picks of my gone tinker cat(the one who hated me) and of the current monster..


Your cats are gorgeous. Think she will get the blue eyes like your cutie? They appear to be showing blue in some areas now.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

from your pics they are blue, most likely will darked as she matures..


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Congratulations on your beautiful little girl!


----------



## wildernessguy (Jan 24, 2012)

Leazie said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful little girl!


Thanks! I have already grown very attached to her.


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## wildernessguy (Jan 24, 2012)

tghsmith said:


> from your pics they are blue, most likely will darked as she matures..


Thanks I can see blue starting in part of each eye. In person, it appears what some dog breeders call "ice crystal" or silver, as I have seen the color in dogs. Think you are right, and that will look very cool!


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

so pretty! she knew what she was doing when she found you! it was meant to be


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I see a lot of Siamese in there. She's going to talk your ear off.

And who's massive paw is that around her in the last pic.


----------



## wildernessguy (Jan 24, 2012)

Dave_ph said:


> I see a lot of Siamese in there. She's going to talk your ear off.
> 
> And who's massive paw is that around her in the last pic.


I think I can see what your saying. She is already very loud and demanding with her food. Not like there is ever a shortage of that! Jumps on me like I'm a trampoline! Outgoing is putting it mildly.... 

And yes, the Siamese I did see where I found kitty I had seen there many times. It sure looked like a purebred to me.


----------



## wildernessguy (Jan 24, 2012)

Dave_ph said:


> I see a lot of Siamese in there. She's going to talk your ear off.
> 
> And who's massive paw is that around her in the last pic.


Oh yes, and the massive paw is that of my puppy. They hit it off from the start. Easy as pie......lol.


----------



## wildernessguy (Jan 24, 2012)

shan841 said:


> so pretty! she knew what she was doing when she found you! it was meant to be


I believe your right! And I was not expecting to find such a pretty kitten wandering around at night in the middle of a cold winter. Lucky for me!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:heart:heart


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Well I think you've found your "soul kitty"....it was meant to be. Her colouring is certainly unique, definitely Siamese influence with the blue eyes, and chocolate color gene, a dilute form of the sable---interesting tho that her tail is sable! I doubt that her body color will darken too much. One of the parents was likely tabby as she is exhibiting what's called the "classic tabby" pattern as opposed to the more common "mackeral tabby"=striped pattern. Definitely a very unusual coloring. Lucky you and her too!....what's her name? Oh, and welcome from another Canuck!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Your cat is adorable!

You may want to rethink her diet, though:

Why Fish is Dangerous for Cats | Little Big Cat


----------



## wildernessguy (Jan 24, 2012)

catloverami said:


> Well I think you've found your "soul kitty"....it was meant to be. Her colouring is certainly unique, definitely Siamese influence with the blue eyes, and chocolate color gene, a dilute form of the sable---interesting tho that her tail is sable! I doubt that her body color will darken too much. One of the parents was likely tabby as she is exhibiting what's called the "classic tabby" pattern as opposed to the more common "mackeral tabby"=striped pattern. Definitely a very unusual coloring. Lucky you and her too!....what's her name? Oh, and welcome from another Canuck!


 Either she wears me like a shirt, or the other way around not really sure. Thanks for the details. I named her Miss Kitty, wasn't joking in the title.lol. Creative isn't it?:?


----------



## wildernessguy (Jan 24, 2012)

marie73 said:


> Your cat is adorable!
> 
> You may want to rethink her diet, though:
> 
> Why Fish is Dangerous for Cats | Little Big Cat


Interesting article I will certainly have a closer look at it. I do also ad chicken and turkey, really a variety of things with fish at the top of the list. I do a lot of fishing, and have a steady supply of locally caught freshwater fish. I may have to reduce the percentage signifigantly. Thanks!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

She's beautiful! Congrats on being adopted as her human!


----------



## wildernessguy (Jan 24, 2012)

Nan said:


> She's beautiful! Congrats on being adopted as her human!


Thanks, I don't believe I had much say in the matter. She calls the shots that's for sure!


----------



## wildernessguy (Jan 24, 2012)

catloverami said:


> Well I think you've found your "soul kitty"....it was meant to be. Her colouring is certainly unique, definitely Siamese influence with the blue eyes, and chocolate color gene, a dilute form of the sable---interesting tho that her tail is sable! I doubt that her body color will darken too much. One of the parents was likely tabby as she is exhibiting what's called the "classic tabby" pattern as opposed to the more common "mackeral tabby"=striped pattern. Definitely a very unusual coloring. Lucky you and her too!....what's her name? Oh, and welcome from another Canuck!


















I took some new pix of Miss. Kitty. She is doing fantastic! I never thought a cat could be so attached to it's owner, and the other way round...... Boy was I wrong. What I find most interesting about her color, which is perhaps a clue to the non-dilute tail, is that in strong light her pupils are both cherry red! I just cannot get my camera to pick it up. Almost as she is expressing some sort of partial albinism, however I have never heard of such a gene. As her color comes in, there appears to be more areas of scattered dilution, and non. Sure is interesting. She is a real looker, she has me hooked! lol.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

yikes stripes.... does she have belly spots...


----------



## wildernessguy (Jan 24, 2012)

tghsmith said:


> yikes stripes.... does she have belly spots...


Just had a peek. No pattern at all on her belly. About the only place on her body void of pattern. The varied light/dark pattern resembles double merle in dogs where white shows up in homozygous state. I have studied color gentics in dogs and birds for years on and off as a hobby, but I have little knowledge how it relates to cats. I imagine many things are similar. It will be fun to watch her change as she matures...


----------



## Kelly-Duke (Nov 14, 2011)

OMG! She is so beautiful!


----------



## Gina2705 (Jan 24, 2012)

What a great story! And what a wonderful kitten - she is beautiful ) Thanks for saving and sharing!


----------



## wildernessguy (Jan 24, 2012)

Just took a few new pix! She has been an amazing kitty the past couple of months and growing like a weed. Just love her color now......


----------



## wildernessguy (Jan 24, 2012)

wildernessguy said:


> View attachment 4215
> 
> 
> View attachment 4216
> ...


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

She's really a lovely girl.


----------



## wildernessguy (Jan 24, 2012)

Leazie said:


> She's really a lovely girl.


Thanks so much! It's been a pleasure and a priviledge having Ms. Kitty around. I can't picture the place now without this little seductress! lol.


----------

